

Startup School: Mission Impossible- Meet Paul Graham - mgh2
http://blog.dediced.com/?page_id=36

======
JoshTriplett
Very nice writeup of the event; captures quite a lot of the energy, many of
the key moments, and interactions with many interesting people.

~~~
mgh2
Thanks! =)

